# Hidden Kindle Features! (THESE ARE SO COOL)



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

So I recently found this article listing out a bunch of secret features built into the Kindle:

http://www.ponnuki.net/2011/05/kindle-3-hack/

These features are pretty cool. Note- whenever it gives you a sequence of keys to press, make sure you hold them all down together, like ctrl-alt-delete on your computer. I love that I have mindsweeper and a connect four type game built into the device.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't believe I am admitting this, but I have never ever understood Minesweeper.  Ever. Even after reading the rules. (There, I've admitted it and I feel better now.)


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Stuff....Thanks for Sharing

Good to see you back SM....been a while.


----------



## MoonStarRaven (Mar 4, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I can't believe I am admitting this, but I have never ever understood Minesweeper. Ever. Even after reading the rules. (There, I've admitted it and I feel better now.)


Don't feel bad I never understood it either. :/


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't get minesweeper either.  Don't feel bad.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I love playing that Connect Four-style game.  (I was so excited when I finally beat my Kindle!)


----------



## Justin Alexander (Feb 19, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I can't believe I am admitting this, but I have never ever understood Minesweeper. Ever. Even after reading the rules. (There, I've admitted it and I feel better now.)


It's a process of logical deduction. The numbers tell you how many mines are bordering that particular square, and by a logical process of elimination you can usually determine where the mines must be in order to satisfy all the numbers currently being shown. This will allow you to select "safe" squares which will give you more information to continue the process.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Be careful of the ~DisableScreensaver setting, as discussed here for instance http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=33973.75 it doesn't disable the screensaver as such, it stops the Kindle from going to sleep after 5 minutes, and people have reported that it stops the power switch from working as well, so effectively your Kindle is on all the time.

Nobody's entirely sure what sleep mode does in terms of power, but one of the key things as far as I am concerned is that all the keys are switched off so you can carry your Kindle or put it in a bag without fear of changing pages in your book.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Justin Alexander said:


> It's a process of logical deduction. The numbers tell you how many mines are bordering that particular square, and by a logical process of elimination you can usually determine where the mines must be in order to satisfy all the numbers currently being shown. This will allow you to select "safe" squares which will give you more information to continue the process.


Ah... that's my problem... the LOGICAL part. I also can't do crossword puzzles or play Scrabble. I think I use my brain too much at work and those cells need to regenerate. I like cribbage and rummikub though.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I didn't understand the debug menu thing. How are you supposed to get to it? The article didn't really help.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This website also has _*a lot*_ of helpful Kindle tips: Kindle 3 Keyboard Shortcuts.

Included are tips for Searching, Text-to-Speech, Voice Guide, Background Music, Home Screen, Reading, Collections, Photo Albums, the built-in Calculator, Games (Minesweeper and GoMoku), Archiving, Web Browsing, and Keyboard Shortcuts. There's even a version of these tips that you can download to your Kindle from the website!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

All of this is cool, but am I the only one who is just happy with my Kindle being a reader?  I have no apps, no games, nothing on my Kindle but books.  I just love being able to carry a dozen (well, more, obviously, that's just an example) of books at one time.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

EvilB said:


> I didn't understand the debug menu thing. How are you supposed to get to it? The article didn't really help.


I'd avoid it if I were you, these are after all debug settings for the developers and are not things that are intended for a normal user to use.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

balaspa said:


> All of this is cool, but am I the only one who is just happy with my Kindle being a reader? I have no apps, no games, nothing on my Kindle but books.


+1

The Kindle is great as an e-reader; stinks as anything else.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

balaspa said:


> All of this is cool, but am I the only one who is just happy with my Kindle being a reader? I have no apps, no games, nothing on my Kindle but books. I just love being able to carry a dozen (well, more, obviously, that's just an example) of books at one time.


Nope, I _just_ put a calendar and notepad on there because I thought they could come in handy when I don't have my ipad with me. But mostly, it's a book. That's all I want from it.

And as for minesweeper, I used to be awesome at it, but I can't play it on anything but a computer with a standard mouse. I got to where I could play it with very little conscious thought at all.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Good Stuff....Thanks for Sharing
> 
> Good to see you back SM....been a while.


Aw, thanks- I didn't know I was missed! I've just been busy with schoolwork, etc. >.<


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

balaspa said:


> All of this is cool, but am I the only one who is just happy with my Kindle being a reader? I have no apps, no games, nothing on my Kindle but books. I just love being able to carry a dozen (well, more, obviously, that's just an example) of books at one time.


I just think it's neat to discover this stuff, sort of like finding a secret pocket in a jacket- not something that you're going to use all the time, but it's nice to know that it's there. I don't really have any games on my Kindle either- just some card games and Every Word. I don't really see the point of adding many games given that most of them already exist in a much playable format on my iPod or iPad.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Minesweeper--fun! If I could figure out how to do it w/ the Kindle controls. I can do it fine w/ a mouse!

The only game I play on it right now is Scrabble, which I got on sale for 99 cents. It drains the battery much faster than reading books, so I don't play it too much.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a few simple games and notepad on my Kindle, but battery drain is an issue, as others have said.

I mainly have the games for when I'm traveling, since I don't have a laptop or smartphone.  Day to day, it's all about reading!


----------

